# Anyone know about Roadies?



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey oh


I've a friend who has an interest in the production and presentation side of music. She is home bout at this time in her life and learns through reading and documentaries. She was frustrated last night to find no good documentaries or other videos on the life of Roadies.

Any one with any suggestions, all would be welcome


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

keeperofthegood said:


> Hey oh
> 
> 
> I've a friend who has an interest in the production and presentation side of music. She is home bout at this time in her life and learns through reading and documentaries. She was frustrated last night to find no good documentaries or other videos on the life of Roadies.
> ...


There was a fabulous 5 or 6 part series on not long ago featuring every facet of the last Rush tour. Each week they spent an hour with a different gang. Lighting, sound, guitar techs, stage hands, load in and load out. It was really cool to watch. Showed all the rigging and how they set-up and tear down the show. I can't think of the channel it was on right now. Maybe someone can help me there. It was a cable network.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I found it on myspace, its called backstage secrets. Appears to have the videos there online, 6 part series.

http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendId=414036299&blogId=471033849


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

just tell her to watch the movie "roadie" starring alice cooper,meatloaf,blondie...


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

jimihendrix said:


> just tell her to watch the movie "roadie" starring alice cooper,meatloaf,blondie...



LMAO I don't have to, she has been following the thread. No, I know she wants the technical documentary information. How is lighting rigged, how are stages set up, what goes into planning a stage set up and design, who does what where, what are all those pieces of paper tapped to the stage for etc :_)

And now that you mention it, this is a movie I myself have not seen. I think I shall google around and fix that situation shortly


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

See if she can volunteer with a sound guy (non-union) or at a local non-union theatre or concert venue.

I got most of my sound tech experience volunteering....rolling cable etc...and just watching and asking questions

~Andrew


----------



## Jimmypaz (Sep 15, 2009)

kw_guitarguy said:


> See if she can volunteer with a sound guy (non-union) or at a local non-union theatre or concert venue.
> 
> I got most of my sound tech experience volunteering....rolling cable etc...and just watching and asking questions
> 
> ~Andrew


Yeah, I learned to be a roadie/tech basically the same way, hung around with bands when I was a teenage kid, went from carrying amps and equipment (anybody rember taking Hammond B3s with Leslies on the road, FUN 'eh?) to running lights and sound for concerts and professional theater. I did take a course in college as well though, but really learned by doing.The "non-union" is important BTW.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks guys  I am sure she will look into do that as well. Her life situation is a little different. She doesn't drive and she lives in the Appalachian Mountains. 40 minutes at break neck speeds to get to places like Walmart or the post office. The nearest music store is I believe a 2 hour drive. I know she is looking at a 3 year course at North Kentucky University, if she does that, she will only be a few miles from down town Cincinnati.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Two summers back, a guy I know through another forum came through town as a guitar tech for Sheryl Crow's band. he invited my wife and I to the soundcheck before the show, so we got to see a lot of the roadie stuff, got a tour of "the bus", and before-show preparations, as well as see the backline and shoot the breeze with the musicians. He had done the same job with the Foo Fighters, and several other big name bands.

It's certainly an "interesting" life, though not one I'd recommend to anyone who has grown to appreciate the value of a fixed mailing address, their own bed, a pet, and a home-cooked meal. On the other hand, given your description of her current living arrangement, it sounds like she's up for a change of pace.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

One of my bands is considering a roadie to help us. We're not as young as we used to be, and the end of the night is damned hard work after sweating our collective nuts off for 3 or 4 sets. Frankly, if he also did sound, we'd cut him in for an equal share.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

So there I am, in Sri Lanka, formerly Ceylon, at about 3 o'clock in the morning, looking for one thousand brown M&Ms to fill a brandy glass, or Ozzy wouldn't go on stage that night. So, Jeff Beck pops his head 'round the door, and mentions there's a little sweets shop on the edge of town. So - we go. And - it's closed. So there's me, and Keith Moon, and David Crosby, breaking into that little sweets shop, eh. Well, instead of a guard dog, they've got this bloody great big Bengal tiger. I managed to take out the tiger with a can of mace, but the shopowner and his son... that's a different story altogether. I had to beat them to death with their own shoes. Nasty business, really. But, sure enough, I got the M&Ms, and Ozzy went on stage and did a great show.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

jimihendrix said:


> just tell her to watch the movie "roadie" starring alice cooper,meatloaf,blondie...


kqoct This was SO FROMAGE!  Up there with Kingpin and Best in Show. I liked it for the most part  though it really is a stretch to be 25 and play 16!

:rockon2:And the Power of BS!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Volunteer at festivals. Folk festivals often need folks to help with set up, tear down, etc. Community concert series also need volunteers (if my experience is any indication), and folks to take charge of the roadie concerns.

Back in the day, in high school, we only had live bands for dances and concerts. For 4 years we lugged for whatever band was coming and going. We learned what it was like to deal with bands and their gear at the same time that we were trying to make it with our own band, both humbling experiences in terms of the blood sweat toil and tears invested.

Roadies can be simple grunt workers, or sound/lighting people, advance publicity folks, managers, personal shoppers, chefs/fast food servers, therapists, instrument techs...

...just don't confuse them with groupies.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

If I lived closer Mooh, I would do roadie/sound for ya!

~Andrew


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

kw_guitarguy said:


> If I lived closer Mooh, I would do roadie/sound for ya!
> 
> ~Andrew


You know, I might take you up on that when we replace the Ubercrap PA we're saddled with right now!

Peace, Mooh.


----------

